
Usage Share of Internet Browsers 1996 – 2019 - Reedx
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/cxuah9/usage_share_of_internet_browsers_1996_2019_oc/
======
alvatech
It will be interesting to see whether Chromium based Edge browser will take
some market share away from Chrome.

